
Dark Series: Network Graph of the Family Tree - samzer
https://dark.saitama.solutions/
======
samzer
Hey guys,

I just finished watching Dark and out of curiosity, I wanted to see how the
family members are linked to each other since its not the typical family tree.
I used a network graph visualization for this and each node is clickable and
opens up the character detail from the wiki. [Warning] If you haven't seen
season 3 then I would advise not to click on the link as it contains spoilers

